# Cooling Fan Replacement



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Hey all, i thought i would take the time to let you know about my latest service done. I brought my cruze in for nys inspection and asked the the tech look at the cooling fan because it was making a squealing noise when it kicked on. As i suspected, turns out the bearing was bad and they replaced the fan no questions asked. Needless to say i was a little disappointed that the fan, a bosch product, failed after only 13,500 miles. So for all of you with any sort of weird noise coming from under the hood, give this a quick look to see if its your problem too.



pbeyer2010,
I understand your frustration with this issue. Thank you for your feed back. I am very happy to hear that the dealership was able to get this issue fixed for you. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## shakey (Sep 1, 2014)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Hey all, i thought i would take the time to let you know about my latest service done. I brought my cruze in for nys inspection and asked the the tech look at the cooling fan because it was making a squealing noise when it kicked on. As i suspected, turns out the bearing was bad and they replaced the fan no questions asked. Needless to say i was a little disappointed that the fan, a bosch product, failed after only 13,500 miles. So for all of you with any sort of weird noise coming from under the hood, give this a quick look to see if its your problem too.


 I had the same service performed on my 2011 1.8 litre cruze. Does anyone know if you have to remove any cooling lines (AC) to get the fan assembly out of the engine compartment? I thinking that if the dealer had to remove any ac line, I'm hoping I won't have any issue with the AC working properly down the road.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

shakey said:


> I had the same service performed on my 2011 1.8 litre cruze. Does anyone know if you have to remove any cooling lines (AC) to get the fan assembly out of the engine compartment? I thinking that if the dealer had to remove any ac line, I'm hoping I won't have any issue with the AC working properly down the road.



No line removal required.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Hey all, i thought i would take the time to let you know about my latest service done. I brought my cruze in for nys inspection and asked the the tech look at the cooling fan because it was making a squealing noise when it kicked on. As i suspected, turns out the bearing was bad and they replaced the fan no questions asked. Needless to say i was a little disappointed that the fan, a bosch product, failed after only 13,500 miles. So for all of you with any sort of weird noise coming from under the hood, give this a quick look to see if its your problem too.



This falls under the 'Things Fail' description.
You and one other have reported a cooling fan bearing failure.

The assembly plant throws 25000 units a month out the door, I guess a couple could have dry bearings....even Bosch can blow it, heh heh.

Anyways, I don't think you are seeing a trend......just your turn to get a bum sub-assembly.
This is why they come with a warranty.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TBH, having owned a Volvo, the failure rate of some Bosch electronic components is ridiculous. Every Bosch sensor on that thing seemed to go belly up every 50,000-60,000 miles. Cooling fan relay and the cooling fan itself (probably due to the relay running the fan on high speed or nothing when the engine got real hot) died on that too.

Thankfully their components like alternators, fuel pumps, and ignition coils are manufactured to higher standards. Heck, there's a Bosch alternator from 1974 still charging away in the BMW 2002.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Back in the 70s the only thing more unreliable in an Alfa than the electrical system were the Bosch fuel pumps.


----------



## shakey (Sep 1, 2014)

Robby said:


> No line removal required.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the reply, I feel better now


----------

